# rear deck mounted 8" subs



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I have seen a few threads about people replacing the stock crap subs in the rear deck with 8" subs. through the research I have found I can only come up with 2 subs that are "free air" or "infinate baffle" capable, meaning they can me mounted to the rear deck like this and not in an actual enclosure or speaker box. the ones I have found is the Kicker comp 8", or the Alpine type-r 8". I already have a Kicker 300.1 amp that I will be using to power these, so I am now stuck trying to decide which to buy. obviously the alpines are a bit more expensive, but they seem to be of better quality at least looking at mfg specs. the alpine is a dual voice coil that is rated at 300/900 rms/peak, where as the kicker is a single coil rated at 100/200 rms/peak. the mounting depth is close to the same kicker is 4.25 inch alpine is 4.5 inch. at this point I havent decided on what brand of speakers to get for the doors or rear pannels either, not sure if i can afford to go with alpine all around. I will be using a Pioneer AVH-P4300DVD head unit. what are you guys suggestions for subs/speakers? what have ya'll used?


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

the power handling capability is not as important as most people think. what are the sensitivities of the two speakers? a more sensitive speaker will react more to the same amount of producing more sound. your amp wont have to work as hard, and more sensitinve speakers produce a clearer bass. as far as side speakers i picked up 4 quantum fx 2 ways on ebay for 60 bucks. not exactly a name brand, but just about any speaker can be made to sound brilliant with the right setup. what kind of sound are you looking for?


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

just did a bit of research, i would go with the kickers. sensitivity is higher than the alpines and it has a way wider frequency response, wich means there wont be any phantom bass notes left out.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

+1 pick the one that has a broader Hz range. There's super low bass and then there's bass. I hate when you get subs with a system but the 125Hz is left out because none of the speakers go there.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks, I talked to both kicker and alpine reps. The alpine guy actually recommended to go with the kicker sub for this application because he didn't think his sub was really free air capable, that it was mis worded in the specs. I guess I'll go with kickers in the doors/panels too just to keep it all the same. Their pricing is good....not expecting much from 8" subs... I'm coming from cars that ran multiple 12" L7 solobaric subs... I just want something decent... It is what it is I guess


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

In reference to power handling, the kicker rep said the sub would be half of what it's rated running in a free air set up. So 50/100. Still gonna use my 300.1 which at 4ohm is 150... Close enough


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

you will have a more than decent sounding system when you are done. are you going to run the speakers from the deck or a seperate amp?


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yea that's what I'm talking about the kicker300.1 amp for. will use the headunit to power the doors and rear seat panel speakers.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't figure that stock amp would be worth much with 8" subs... Not to mention the headache of trying to figure how to get it wired to the desired ohm load


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

how many channels is the amp? if it has a dedicated sub channel i would wire the 8s in series on that channel and that leaves the others open to run your door and side speakers on. i run my whole system off 1 amp thats just wired the right way.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

sorry just read over that again, i wasnt talking about using the stock amp lol. the only reason i still have mine is so i can restore the car to stock if i ever want to get rid of it


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

No it's a mono amp 300.1= 300w peak X 1 channel in kickers jargon. I do have a 700.5 that's 75x4 and 400x1 that I'm selling with my old system... Might use it again who knows


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

i have my whole system running through a 700.5 100x4 300x1 amp. sounds fantastic. six speakers and 1 sealed 12"


----------



## gregt7 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm looking to do the same thing as well... JL makes a free air sub ZR800-CW 8"

I've had a lot of different subs in the past. But nothing has quite compared to a JL. The range and quality is top notch.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Those jl look good but good grief they are expensive. The kicker comp 8 are only like $45... Best buy has them on sale right now buy one get one free $79.....


----------



## gregt7 (Jun 28, 2010)

Mddrummer911 said:


> Those jl look good but good grief they are expensive. The kicker comp 8 are only like $45... Best buy has them on sale right now buy one get one free $79.....


I've found them for 130ish a piece. Not too bad considering how much better of a sub you'd be getting... You get what you pay for... I guess it just depends on the quality you want. I spend enough time in my car to pay a little extra for something I know will last, and is going to sound great. But then again, that's why there's options out there =):cheers


----------

